# Camo



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I am interested in what works and what doesn't in the South African context. 

Please let me know what your experiences are with the different makes / patterns, specifically for the SA bush.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

James, I hunt with Sniper cammo. The only reason I do is because it is easily available. I don't give cammo much thought. If I sit in a blind I try to wair clothes that is dark. It doesn't help to wear clothes that are to light cause then you will be very visible against the dark back ground. When I walk and stalk, I wair a "Gili" suite and restrict my movements and move as slow as best I can.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

When walking and stalking I wear a 3D suit of light netting material. I'm convinced that any tan, khaki, light brown, little green camo pattern will work best. Just keep your movements as slow as lawa and you'll be fine. A leafy suit is I would say the best all round choice for walking and stalking.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Seems like my tie dyed army overall will suffice! Even though my wife laughs at me. Maybe I am just moving too fast...


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Any thing will work. The big thing is movement. You have to move extremely slow. No swatting flies etc.:wink:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*Spatan*



Matatazela said:


> I am interested in what works and what doesn't in the South African context.
> 
> Please let me know what your experiences are with the different makes / patterns, specifically for the SA bush.


Ja as the guy's say....anything will work. Anterlope are colour blind, they do however pick up the whiteners left in the clothes after been washed with conventional washing powders(OmO, Surf).Wash only in epsom salts by hand to get rid of scent. Scent after all is hugely important. Scent locks also can help hide or at least mask your "stink". Keep your hunting clothes away from the good ol iron, this leaves a "shine" that reflects the sunlight. Movement is also or the lack thereof is NB, the more listening and less walking works (Patience works wonders) and shape(silhouette)hence those "gilli suits" are amazing. Also remember noise... so stay away from canvas, velcro etc

Tip: Take off your hunting gear as you get back to camp wash and hang up to dry before you start the braai fires which will make your kit reek of last nights supper.


spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Lloyed it is "speculated" that animals cannot see colour, it is not a proven fact. Nobody has yet proven how wild animals actually see. So just stay on the safe side by sticking to "natural" colours and stay downwind James, and ofcourse, the animals cant smell you if the wind is blowing in your face....:wink:

Also keep an eye out for anything that might reflect sunlight, your watch, bino's, belt buckle ect. (Yes "blink gestrykde" army issue clothes are a bugger!) But the most important thing is to GO SLOW. Don't rush any stalk.


----------



## Hoytitoyti (Feb 14, 2006)

Your'e on the ball with moving slowly! But I still try to wear camo that kind of fits my surroundings, especially walk and stalk. Ive even wore my green working clothes (without the tie) in fresh green maize fields! And it worked!

Another question that goes with camo: What do you guys, if any, use to kill your scent? Any suggestions?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Sounds stupid but if I cant get my hands on scent masking soap (from the States) I usually vigerously rub my clothes with branches of bushes in the area. That and I hang my clothes outside and away from everything when I get back to camp. That is to say if I'm not wearing my Scent Loc suit, it is just way to warm sometimes. But I firstly try and keep the wind in my favour, I consatntly check it when hunting with a small ash bag.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Good advice!

I will be hanging onto my old overall after all. a new set of Sniper camo will set me back too much money! The baggy overall doesn't look like a human at all with me inside, and the tie-dyeing is actually very effective at breaking up the solid shape. I also have a hood which really makes me really look non-human...


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



INGOZI said:


> Lloyed it is "speculated" that animals cannot see colour, it is not a proven fact. Nobody has yet proven how wild animals actually see. So just stay on the safe side by sticking to "natural" colours and stay downwind James, and ofcourse, the animals cant smell you if the wind is blowing in your face....:wink:
> 
> Also keep an eye out for anything that might reflect sunlight, your watch, bino's, belt buckle ect. (Yes "blink gestrykde" army issue clothes are a bugger!) But the most important thing is to GO SLOW. Don't rush any stalk.


Hey Wena "Engozi"

If the facts be known. !!!!!!!!!

"Most wild animal (mamals) land living, are and actually see in monochrome simply due to the fact that they have less rods in the cornea allowing REFRACTORY light in at the worst or dangerous times of the day due to them being predated upon during the low light hours.
This in laymans terms means just so that you get my drift:
It is simple there are no colours at dawn and dusk the only shapes that can be seen clearly at those times are black and white and various shades of grey .... at these times these now become silohettes and movement and as some of us are aware that silohettes are invariably BLACK in the colour spectrum. Another simple reason why animals see in monochrome is this. Lion hunt at night and can see extremly well as we all know however if the prey they were hunting were colour blind or had colour vision they would not see anything as these times. Again that is why when under spotlight the eyes reflect and glow due the them having less rods and more lenses in the corneas to allow for light gathering.

If they were colour blind green would be red and as we all again know that would mean that browsers would not eat leaves as they then would associte tree leaves as blood or worse. Water which reflects white in the eye as we again all know would not glare if it was actually blue and again if they were colour blind water would look like soil as blue goes to brown. 

Any way some important information just in case we start to speculate again. 
Colour blind was said in the term that we could just avoid the above lesson in knowing your game and your animals in Africa is very important to both PH's and Clients as to what information is passed on. That is why Gazelles have larger eyes due to the fact that they must have larger corneas to seperate light from heat waves in the open plains , wether they live here in the Serengenti (Thompsons or Grants) the open plains in montana and arizona ( Pronghorn GAZELLE OR ANTELOPE that is still one to be argued).

Remember that Camo is always and has been used succesfully to blend in with the environment surrounding it , simply put "use camo that breaks up shape and stays out of the monochrome spectrum." Different colour camo is always lighter or darker but has shape of leaves and more allowing you the hunter to blend into your environment completely. This explains the reason why even overalls are successfuly used.

THE THREE ESSENTILAS TO HUNTING blending , winding and scenting before you even start . Sight is the one of the last of the senses used by animals when being hunted in the true sense of the word. 



ANIMAL PLANET BABY!!!! Still to this day making mice out of PH's...........


Keep .


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



INGOZI said:


> Lloyed it is "speculated" that animals cannot see colour, it is not a proven fact. Nobody has yet proven how wild animals actually see. So just stay on the safe side by sticking to "natural" colours and stay downwind James, and ofcourse, the animals cant smell you if the wind is blowing in your face....:wink:
> 
> Also keep an eye out for anything that might reflect sunlight, your watch, bino's, belt buckle ect. (Yes "blink gestrykde" army issue clothes are a bugger!) But the most important thing is to GO SLOW. Don't rush any stalk.


Hey Wena "Engozi"

If the facts be known. !!!!!!!!!

"Most wild animal (mamals) land living, are and actually see in monochrome simply due to the fact that they have less rods in the cornea allowing REFRACTORY light in at the worst or dangerous times of the day due to them being predated upon during the low light hours.
This in laymans terms means just so that get my drift:
It is simple there are no colours at dawn and dusk the only shapes that can be seen clearly at those times are black and white and various shades of grey .... at these times these now become silohettes and movement and as some of us are aware that silohettes are invariably BLACK in the colour spectrum. Another simple reason why animals see in monochrome is this. Lion hunt at night and can see extremly well as we all know however if the prey they were hunting were colour blind or had colour vision they would not see anything as these times. Again that is why when under spotlight the eyes reflect and glow due the them having less rods and more lenses in the corneas to allow for light gathering.

If they were colour blind green would be red and as we all again know that would mean that browsers would not eat leaves as they then would associte tree leaves as blood or worse. Water which reflects white in the eye as we again all know would not glare if it was actually blue and again if they were colour blind water would look like soil as blue goes to brown. 

Any way some important information just in case we start to speculate again. 
Colour blind was said in the term that we could just avoid the above lesson in knowing your game and your animals in Africa is very important to both PH's and Clients as to what information is passed on. That is why Gazelles have larger eyes due to the fact that they must have larger corneas to seperate light from heat waves in the open plains , wether they live here in the Serengenti (Thompsons or Grants) the open plains in montana and arizona ( Pronghorn GAZELLE OR ANTELOPE that is still one to be argued).

Remember that Camo is always and has been used succesfully to blend in with the environment surrounding it , simply put "use camo that breaks up shape and stays out of the monochrome spectrum." Different colour camo is always lighter or darker but has shape of leaves and more allowing you the hunter to blend into your environment completely. This explains the reason why even overalls are successfuly used.

THE THREE ESSENTILAS TO HUNTING blending , winding and scenting before you even start . Sight is the one of the last of the senses used by animals when being hunted in the true sense of the word. 



ANIMAL PLANET BABY!!!! Still to this day making mice out of PH's...........


Keep .


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

It has never ceased to amaze me that desk jockies like yourself are always keen to take on those who have (conservatively speaking) spent more time in the field hunting, stalking, guiding ect. than you probably have in your entire life. But alas, there has to be balace to everything.

Most of us have DsTv so the Biology lesson was well, interesting but actually wasted. You are however the one that stated that animals (antelope) are colour blind (read your first post), I simply said that it has been speculated, not yet proven. Facts. (You should have watched the entire program before flipping back to Cartoon Network). It's is though interesting to know the whole story behind the difference in our and animals eyes, thanks.

Anyway, seeing as this thread was started by James that merely wanted to know what would work, let's stick by that, as opposed to trying to out-do each other by general field knowledge, as I can assure you my dear friend, you are out of your league.

All the best

Engee


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

The camo question:
I used Sniper Africa camo.
From my point of view it worked excellent in the camelthorn tree.
The animals went below me, watched above, did not fly and unfortunately I could not shoot (90° downwards when sitting on a branch )









Predator Deception worked also for stalking in the bush.
Sniper africa is more sturdy than cotton clothes 
especially when you have to move through these "damned thorned acacias" 
I always used also gloves and headnet 
to avoid light-coloured spots that are reflecting

In the blind I could choose bermudas and a dark shirt

But everything does not work 
- if you are standing downwind
- if you are loud
- if you move when the animal is looking at you
- or if you are doing all of this at once


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

nimrod-100 said:


> The camo question:
> I used Sniper Africa camo.
> From my point of view it worked excellent in the camelthorn tree.
> The animals went below me, watched above, did not fly and unfortunately I could not shoot (90° downwards when sitting on a branch )
> ...


Nice photo. It blended well with the surroundings. What did you shoot from that position.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

I personally think it is not what you wear, it is how you confront yourself with a situation. Yes camo's have a influance in your suroundings like the foto of nimrod exelent blend in with the tree , but the two biggest factors I think is your behavior in the bush and wind. If your are a loud walker then you are stuffed and when you got the wind at your back hope you get a animal with blocked sinus, that is just my opinion Because you look at some hunting videos the Ph got a ordinary shirt move softly and they get the game


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Great foto Frank, nice illustration of how camo and a hunter should blend in.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

> Nice photo. It blended well with the surroundings. What did you shoot from that position.


Thanks Bushkey. After a couple of hours stalking on Springbok I sat in this tree near a waterhole.
Unfortunately they did not approach and kept the distance.
So I stalked again with the last sunlight...
...and in the end I could be lucky to harvest a rabbit.
That´s hunting.
In April this year I was the lucky guy to shoot successfully Springboks 



> Great foto Frank, nice illustration of how camo and a hunter should blend in.


Thanks Engee


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> When walking and stalking I wear a 3D suit of light netting material. I'm convinced that any tan, khaki, light brown, little green camo pattern will work best. Just keep your movements as slow as lawa and you'll be fine. A leafy suit is I would say the best all round choice for walking and stalking.


Agree 100% with Ingozi

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks tjomma. KOm kuier 'n slag dan doen ons so bietjie prakties!


----------



## spatan (Jul 10, 2006)

*spatan*



INGOZI said:


> It has never ceased to amaze me that desk jockies like yourself are always keen to take on those who have (conservatively speaking) spent more time in the field hunting, stalking, guiding ect. than you probably have in your entire life. But alas, there has to be balace to everything.
> 
> Most of us have DsTv so the Biology lesson was well, interesting but actually wasted. You are however the one that stated that animals (antelope) are colour blind (read your first post), I simply said that it has been speculated, not yet proven. Facts. (You should have watched the entire program before flipping back to Cartoon Network). It's is though interesting to know the whole story behind the difference in our and animals eyes, thanks.
> 
> ...


I ve been called alot of things Ingozi but never a "Desk jockie". Its funny that their are always those that have an inate need to create something nasty out of nothing. Anyway keep telling yourself that you know "everything". By the way my freinds call me Lloyd, you dont even know me.

You by the way seem to spend as much time as those of us who can in front of a screen so maybe there's a bit of "desk jockie" in you to.:zip: 

James, I was really just trying to help, sorry things went alittle "pear shaped" I think I'll have a coke and shut the .... up
now, And join my kids in front of the Cartoon channel at Least there are happy feelings there.


Spatan:cocktail:


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. Things have become rather heated in the last few posts, and I appreciate the interest that the post has generated. 

I will definitely be lookig at the Sniper camo more closely, especially the Grassland pattern (which I like!) because of the comments on its durability. 

Cheers!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The typical answer from a guy like you. If you knew me you would know that I never open my mouth if I'm not 110% sure of my facts. I don't have to personally know you Lloyd to recognise your type.

Unlike you that seem to be be on here only to "prove a point" or bang your chest, I'm here to discuss archery related topics and, when I can help somebody.

Give it a rest boet, your barking up the wrong tree. Sorry if I stepped on your toes or gave your precious ego a knock. Now drink your coctail, wipe your nose and come back when you feel better.

Regards

Engee


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Matatazela said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Things have become rather heated in the last few posts, and I appreciate the interest that the post has generated.
> 
> I will definitely be lookig at the Sniper camo more closely, especially the Grassland pattern (which I like!) because of the comments on its durability.
> 
> Cheers!


No problem James, glad we could help. Yes the Grassland pattern seems like a real winner, I also saw on Sniper's website that they have a great two piece 3D suit which also looks perfect for our type of brush/bush.

All the best.

Ps: How was the early morning chill.....?


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Chilly. If I wear any more clothes, I won't be able to move at all. 

Don't know what the temp here is, but the bokkie must all be frozen solid!!!


----------



## valie (Oct 10, 2006)

I am not a proffesional hunter but have had the privilige to grow up on a game farm. I was only allowed to walk and stalk. Clients got to shoot from blinds.

I personally do not set much stock to wearing camo. Wearing neutral non reflective colors seems to work very well for me. I once stalked an impala to approx 15 meters wearing jeans and a red & grey striped t shirt.

I did make myself a ghillie suit out of my brothers old police camos which also seems to do the job quite well. Although I get seriously mocked by my brother and dad.:embara:

Basically what I am trying to say is what everyone here is saying keep the wind in your face move quietly and sloooowwly.

JMHO
Theo


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks Theo - that is sound advice. I have contemplated making my overall into a ghilly suit. Maybe I should try that before spending about R1500 on a set of just as effective camos!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

I wonder what Davy Crockett used:wink:


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

It is very easy to make a ghilli suit. You see them advertised and are not very expensive at all, I am talking about the net type two piece cammo overhauls with the hood. I got one like that. Went to a fabric store and got different shades of green grey and brown of cuts. I also had Old English Woodlands and old Police cammo (Don't fit in them any more:embara wich I cut in to strips. I tied all of these strips through the mesh. It is very efectife but time consuming to make.

It can be a pain when you walk and stalk. If you don't watch where you are going you can get entangled very quickly when you need it the least.

How do you make a ash bag?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Your right on the money Theo, as I stated before, camo is actually overrated, movement and wind is the key. But to blend in a little does not hurt. I remember I had a monstrosity of a suit that I made a few years ago, was a Camo Joe netting top to which I stitched a couple of strips of an old "browns" shirt. I would have given small children sleepless nights, but it worked great, I'm just spoilt now with all the other "fancy" camo.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Ash bag - get a small square of some loose weave fabric, put some campfire ash and enclose the ash. Tie an elastic around the ash 'ball' but not too tightly. Every now and then, just give it a light shake and see which direction the ash will blow. There are surely more fancy ways to make it, but this works. 

Otherwise, for about R2, get a Cerebos salt cellar (little, pocket sized one) and chuck out the salt. Fill it with ash and away you go. Be careful because the top can make a small noise when opening it.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

The salt shaker is a great idea James. Very clever!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Matatazela said:


> Be careful because the top can make a small noise when opening it.


Not as much as me kicking the ground to get the dust going:wink:

Thanks, nice idea.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

A friend of mine was guiding two lady tourists in Umfoloz way back when. They were trying to get close enough to a black rhino to see the lips. He was lifting the first lady into a tree, when her boot scpaped the trunk. 

The rest I will have to tell you over a beer, suffice it to say that noise is not your friend!


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

A leafy suit breaks the silhouette excellent.I cannot find mine,lost it somewhere.You will not regret buying one .


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Philip Moolman said:


> A leafy suit breaks the silhouette excellent.I cannot find mine,lost it somewhere.You will not regret buying one .


I just hope you are not hunting in your birthday suit! :wink:


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

*...not a dunghill - leafy suit comrade...*

...during a bowhunt in France on Wild Boar in 2001.

Whether a living scarecrow nor a dunghill.
Fellow bowhunter in his leafy suit.

















When he went 20 meters into the woods and sat down - you didn´t see him and would run into him.
But after several hours in the sun you might smell like a dunghill.ukey:


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

That is some serious camo Frank!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like the hunter had a sleeping bag on underneath the camo Frank.

But I am a firm believer that movement and not colour is one of the most important factors when it comes to bow hunting.

I have stalked a springbok to with in 30 yards in Villiers. Could not get the bugger to stand still for a shot though.

Gerhard


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Gerhard said:


> Looks like the hunter had a sleeping bag on underneath the camo Frank.


That actually IS Franks sleeping bag.............after the boars worked him over the tusks at night. 



Gerhard said:


> But I am a firm believer that movement and not colour is one of the most important factors when it comes to bow hunting.


I agree 100%.

I prefer the ASAT 3D suit by the way. The large open pattern breaks the outline best imho and allows slight movements without getting spotting so easy.

Will try to stalk a swart wildebeest in 3 weeks.

DB


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with the Black Wildebeest, they are terribly difficult to get close to!


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Dugga Boy said:


> That actually IS Franks sleeping bag.............after the boars worked him over the tusks at night.
> 
> 
> I agree 100%.
> ...


Good luck.

Remeber. Slow and smooth does the trick on those critters.

Gerhard


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

yep, ASAT 3D suit is the way to go!


----------

